# Hacking your BMW legally



## AWDDiesel (Sep 26, 2015)

I showed this post to my wife who is a librarian. She said she had no idea a librarian could have such power.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

*Defend your right to repair, from EFF.org*

https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2015/10/senators-probe-copyrights-impact-software-enabled-devices

https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2015/...ress-renews-and-expands-protections-fair-uses


----------



## HighAltitude (Jun 22, 2014)

That is very good news. I did not like where manufacturers were trying to go with attempting lock up the vehicles. GM was trying a big copyright grab.

That said, not I love with the idea of some hacker gaining control of new web-enabled bop vehicles either. So, where is the balance?


----------

